# What's your favorite mag mod?



## zmoz (May 23, 2003)

*What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

Just curious...what's your favorite mag mod? Mag seems to be something that sucks from the factory, but makes a very good host for modding... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Ginseng (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

2AA Minimag -> Opalec Newbeam tri-LED pill
2D Mag -> 5W HD Luxeon on 6AA NiMH
2C Mag -> Looks like it will be a Carley 809 bulb on 4xCR123 for 300 lumens

Wilkey

...and yes, they do suck right from the factory.


----------



## Rothrandir (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

plopping a 1w luxeon into a direct driven 3d on a ridiculously large heatsink /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

great combination of brightness and *runtime*...lots and lots of runtime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## robk (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

Mini-Mag with ZLT "sandwich" cranked to 500mA, using a nice white LS (Q3) and an NX-05 with a pair of NiMH cells. Cheap to build, cheap to run, good bright light that fits in your pocket.
Second favorite - 5W LS in a Mag2D body with a 6 AA (NiMH) battery holder driven thru 0.5ohms, and a 30mm optic. Blindingly bright.
Rob


----------



## FalconFX (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

2AA minimag:
BB400
BB500
Opalec
Inretech

2D mag:
Helios
w1W SE
Cyclops

2C mag:
Space Needle

3D mag:
Cyclops clone
Super6
Space Needle clone

6D mag:
Helios (alternative) 

Although I love running the Helios off of 6AAs in a 2D body, the BBQ400 is my favorite in a minimag body...


----------



## BentHeadTX (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

My favorites,
2AA Mag BB500/Kroll clickie (tends to get a bit hot so go with the BB400 or just use a Brinkmann for better heatsinking)
5D Mag 5W Cyan LS with 30mm optics--insanely bright!


----------



## shankus (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

I have three modded Mags. 
MadMax (It fried tonight)
Inretech Super6
Megaclops SE / 6 AA

My favorite was the MadMax, just because I carried it everywhere, it got the most use, and wins based on that alone. Not the brightest, not the longest runtime, just the most useful.

(P.S. I disagree that they suck from the factory. It is a good, durable incandescent light, in it's price range. C or D cell Mags pale in comparison to my Megaclops, but they aren't a $100+ light.)


----------



## Ginseng (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

Let me clarify, they suck now that I've been indoctrinated into CPFdom. I'd pick my pocket-sized Lambda IIluminator over a stock 3D any day...for general use.


----------



## SilverFox (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

Hello zmoz,

The BB400 is my favorite.

Tom


----------



## NeonLights (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

The Opalec Newbeam is my favorite mag mod, but that is mainly because it is my only real mag mod at the moment, unless you count putting the brighter Brinkmann bulb in a standard AA minimag. I did just order a Madmax and a Badboy drop-in kit though, so I'm sure my favorite will soon change.

-Keith


----------



## shiftd (May 23, 2003)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*

My favorite mag 2AA mod is BB400, and MM. However, right now i always carry my minimag with micropuck as a driver. 
Opalec? I feel it was dim for my use. Also, cannot use kroll as the head of my minimag will slide easily and thus, better to use the screw switch than kroll.


----------



## BillSJCA (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: What\'s your favorite mag mod?*



zmoz said:


> Just curious...what's your favorite mag mod? Mag seems to be something that sucks from the factory, but makes a very good host for modding... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif



nex gen 750 mini [email protected] pill or mad max. 5 years ago it would amaze everyonewith it output and beam quality. my mom took it from me and still uses it, my buddy mike wants to take it from her. old thread but had to jump in. the old sandwiches pale in comparison to many lights today but it's still useful and a great package.


----------



## rmteo (Mar 12, 2009)

The new 2D Rebel MagLEDs at $30 are a vast improvement over the previous models and compare favorably with the aftermarket drop-ins, including the 3D Malkoff:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224102
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/222556

So my favorite mod is this - it allows charging the NiMH cells without having to remove them from the light:


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Mar 12, 2009)

For the moment -FM Fat M*g Ellie II rebuildt by LedZepplin to a Quad P7


----------



## Superdave (Mar 12, 2009)

Lets just say.. i almost set off the smoke detector 5 times today with my 55W Magcharger. (55W 12V lamp, 3x18650's).. maybe 2K lumens or more. Burning stuff is fun. 


My office at work smells terrible


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 12, 2009)

Rechargeable maglites I built, modified that is:
LED 2C
P7, 900 lumens, rechargeable in 25 minutes, w/ jack, variable output, D2flex, 200+ yd, GID LED lighted switch cover, always on
INCAN 3C
5761, 900 lumens, rechargeable in 25 minutes, w/ jack, aspheric focus, 200+ yd, GID LED lighted switch cover, always on 










Honorable metion:
LED 3D 
1600 lumen 7X Q5, rear switch, variable output.
LED 1.5D 
P7, 900 lumens, rechargeable in 30 minutes, w/ jack, variable output, D2flex, 200+ yd, GID LED lighted switch cover, always on











Then there is my Mag Charger, lithium powered 5761 at 900 lumens. More than 1,272 reach on a range finder.
Oh, yeah, the 4C, 2245 lumen 64430 variable output incan, loved it too.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice Thread revival!

"05-23-2003, 05:25 PM" Then "03-12-2009, 02:20 PM". 6 year old thread! 

The sandwitches are still pretty good mods, just use a current gen LED instead of a Luxeon I. Even the old ones are still very good compare to stock.

My favorite is when a member here fit a 45w HID into a highly modified light.


----------



## Benson (Mar 12, 2009)

Favorite one I own? Well, I guess I'd have to go with my 4D-P7, as that's the only one currently assembled.

I've played with (bench tested) a couple hotwire configs, but nothing ever got fully assembled into a Mag. I've got a 5761+2x18650 in 2C coming in the mail (should be waiting at the office in the morning, unless I make a run out tonight after I put this new tire on my bike). I think that'll take 1st place as "favorite", but I bet I still use the P7 more...


----------



## gswitter (Mar 12, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> Nice Thread revival!
> 
> "05-23-2003, 05:25 PM" Then "03-12-2009, 02:20 PM". 6 year old thread!


Yeah, but Mag mods never really get old.

My current favorite is the Lambda Revolution.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 12, 2009)

*[size=+2]1- Rechargeable

2- Rechargeable

3- Rechrgeable

4- Rechargeable

5- Rechargeable

6- Rechargeable

7- Rechargeable

8- Rechargeable

9- Rechargeable

10- Rechargeable

11- Rechargeable

12- Rechargeable

13- Rechargeable

14- Rechargeable

15- Rechargeable[/size]*

*[size=+2]Need more rechargeable option?
You will find with some search.[/size]*


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow Fivemega! Wish I had more of the lights you made in the past, Still very happy with the FM11 and Mag 2.25 C you made. 

Awesome work!

AlexGT


----------



## Packhorse (Mar 12, 2009)

4X Q5 aspheric LEDs,
8 x 18650 2S4P 
3 mode driver 
6 hour run time on high.
Magnet operated reed driven MOSFET
Water proof to at least 60 meters, but with a change in lens 200 meters isnt out of the question.


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 12, 2009)

This one...




the little black 2C that packs a punch


----------



## addictedmatt (Mar 12, 2009)

2c p7, and 2d mag623.


----------



## MWClint (Mar 13, 2009)

6D Mag P7, 6x10,000 mah lsd's, der wichtel buck and d2dim, mop + ucl

18650 sized C twisty, no side switch, q5 wc, dereelight smooth reflector, 1.4 amp driver. decent thrower.


----------

